# ABOUT OVER IT



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Well i think i need to vent a little now ,, as most of u all know this so called glabal warming has me depressed ,, i have work to do on my own rv ,, can't do it ,, either too wet or too cold ,, or snowing ,, and i would reallly like to be ready ,, heck for just weekend out ,, and i know i have seen quit a few rvs on the road so far just this past few weeks ,, where are they going ??? I am so tired of looking at an rv that is spose to be going somewhere ,, but do to weather and such ,, it can't ,, and i know i am not alone on this ,, well i hope not anyway ,, how do the rest of u feel about ,, a not so earley spring or getting gone somewhere ???
 :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## whitey (Feb 25, 2010)

RE: ABOUT OVER IT

Well Rod, Just load the dat wife up and head out it's going to be nice next week here in the Southland. I like to camp in this type of weather more than in Summer time, it will be too hot them. Go down and see JR it must be warm down their.    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

Rod get you a travel movie go out to the MH, crank it up, put the movie it and let your imagination do the rest.  Might even turn the heater on and get the temp up to around 90, know you like it hot.


----------



## akjimny (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

Don't come to Central Florida.  Temps today in the mid-40's and wind chill today around 30.  Wife and I looking forward to getting back to Alaska - at least when it's cold, you should have expected it.


----------



## Shunpiker (Feb 25, 2010)

RE: ABOUT OVER IT

Gorebal Whining has paid big dividends........Usually, it's spring time here at this time of the year,,,,,,,,,,,guess I'll have to wait for next winter for the gorebal whining.............


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

WELL IT IS COLD HERE IN GEORGIA THIS MORNING. Last weekend it was in the high 60's and one day we reached 70. This morning it was 27 with wind chill of 22 so it is cold. Come on spring move on in. :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

I like the idea of a movie and turn up the heat, had snow again today, asked Sarah to get a movie and she pick Alaska wilderness, figures, she has cabin fever too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

Well I  have had it with this weather agian ,, had a good weekend of work planned ,, still cold ,, lower 40's ,, sun shine ,, but now ,, no sun ,, snow agian ,, then sun on sunday ,, a blistering 27 for the high ,, but by the middle of next week ,, it might get above freezing ,, one day ,, I may just stay home this yr from the beach ,, my luck ,, it will snow in May there      :angry:  :angry:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

We have cold weather for the next week and some forcasts show snow coming AGAIN the first of next week.   :angry: I will be SO glad for Spring....whenever it gets here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

I agree GTS ,, but one thing ,, i think this place is froze up too ,, not many people posting ,, i may be wrong on this ,, maybe they are out camping or something ,, who knows ,, but if u all are ,, good to hear it ,, wish i was also ,, sometime ,, if and when summer gets here ( notice  , i did not say spring) with all the cold i have had ,, spring is not an option,, i will agree to go right to summer  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## musikfans (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

Just got the RV out of winter storage this last Saturday and are actually seeing the ground after a thaw in the last couple of days. Can't believe it! Oh well, better hang on to the parkas because it almost always snows on Easter up here in northern Indiana. Still, hope springs eternal. If only my poor daffodils would stay in the ground a little longer. They always come out early and then promptly get frozen.


----------



## cwishert (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

It's getting closer and closer to camping weather.  I know everyone is getting anxious and has cabin fever but the days are getting longer now and the sun will be getting warmer.  I know we can hold out until then. :laugh:    :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

It's getting closer and closer to camping weather.  I know everyone is getting anxious and has cabin fever but the days are getting longer now and the sun will be getting warmer.  I know we can hold out until then. :laugh:    :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

Oops got a little anxious myself!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

thats ok Carol ,, but what is sun?? we have had maybe a 3 week stretch of sun this whole winter ,, and even now ,, less than 5 days from "spring" ,, we have some sun forcast for the weekend ,, man ,, how bad is that ,, they predict sun instead of rain or whatever      :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :dead:  :dead:  :clown:


----------



## whitey (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

Hey Rod it don't get any better then this. Camping at Trace st pk in MS. Going down to Davis Lake Monday morning and do a little Bass fishing.


----------



## musikfans (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

Sunny all week here, halelujah! Forget the fishing, I'm getting my roller skates on and going for a spin.   Got the RV in the shop getting day/night shades put on (finally) and when it comes back we're off to do our first run of the season. Can't wait!


----------



## waroland (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

We are in Dothan, AL and today it was miserable. Temps in the 40's to start with drizzling rain. It drizzled all day and the temp only made it up to 52 with a brisk breeze. The chill went down to the bone. My hands hurt something awful. I can't wait to go to FL next month.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: ABOUT OVER IT

They said snow yesterday and it looked and smelled like we would have rain and yet it turned sunny and 60 yesterday.  Woohoo spring is here.  lol  Almost all the snow has melted.  We have a little that is actually more ice than snow in the shady side of the rv.   I am rolling it up and moving out the 2nd of Apr when I take the rv in for a new canvas on the bedroom slide.  Than I am also going to head to Ogden, Ut. for Easter than have a generator tuneup done and a new switch put in the washer the 5th of Apr in Kaysville, Ut. and probably after that down to Moto Sat in Salt Lake City to have a repair done on my D3 Box for my internet satellite dish..


----------

